# NJ BLS Protocols



## Tanker299 (Jan 14, 2011)

Folks, does anyone know whether NJ has its protocols posted anywhere?
I have found other state resources, some quite comprehensive, but nothing on NJ.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soco_and_Lime (Jan 16, 2011)

*Info*

This PDF seems to have a lot of information in it, although it's from 2007.

I also would check here for the latest information, as well as your OEMS platform.


----------



## traumahawk (Jan 16, 2011)

It is on the dept of health and senior services web site. That's r governing body.


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2011)

Tanker299 said:


> Folks, does anyone know whether NJ has its protocols posted anywhere?
> I have found other state resources, some quite comprehensive, but nothing on NJ.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



NJ does NOT have state BLS protocols. There are some ALS protocols, though. 

OEMS has a scope of practice document, that's about it.

It's one of many things holding NJ EMS back.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 16, 2011)

It NOT having state protocols is holding it back?


----------



## Tanker299 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jon said:


> NJ does NOT have state BLS protocols.



Thanks. This is the first time my suspicions have been confirmed, even if it is unofficial. 
I have asked folks who are regulars in the NJ First Aid Council and have not gotten a straight answer on this.

I need to speak to the OEMS folks. 

Thanks.


----------



## njff/emt (Jan 18, 2011)

Linuss you wouldn't believe what basics over here can't do


----------

